# Hilo musical 100v



## elmene (Jun 8, 2006)

Muy Bunas, tengo que montar un hilo musical y la verdad esque estoy un poco perdido.
La idea esque un amplificador de 120 W RMS con salida a 100v alimente 30 altavoces difusores de techo de 6W con transformador a linea de 100v. Cada altavoz estaría regulado por un potenciometro de estos de pared. 
Lo que necesito saber es si la potecia del amplificador es suficiente y como he de conectar los altavoces y el potenciometro , si en paralelo en serie ??  

Ayuda Please.

Muchas Gracias

El mene


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Si el amplificador te saca 120W y son 30 altavoces, pues por division quedan a 4W por altavoz, facil no? 

Pues no tanto 

Antes de nada debes mirar la impedancia de salida del amplificador, imagino que por la potencia estara preparado para 8 omios. Tambien debes mirar las impedancias de cada uno de los altavoces, imagino que si son de 6W seran de 6 o de 4 omios.

Puedes colocar los altavoces como quieras, en serie, en paralelo o en mixto. Lo que has de mirar bien es la famosa ley de ohm, si colocas 30 altavoces de 4 omios cada uno en paralelo, por poner un ejemplo, le estaras poniendo una impedancia de salida al amplificador de casi 0 omios, lo que generaria un cortocircuito y te podrias cargar el amplificador.

si los colocas todos en serie, tendrias 4 omios por 30 o sea 120 omios, con eso no harias sonar ni 3 altavoces 

has de tratar el circuito como si tuvieses resistencias, e ir jugando con los valores omicos de los altavoces.

tambien te digo que no podras tener la misma potencia en todos, puesto que algunos por estar en serie recibiran menos señal que otros por estar en paralelo.

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 25, 2006)

Hola Elmene y Omfreg, quizas llegue tarde ,pero he estado asunte, mira Elmene .con  tantos altavoces, debes conectarlos en paralelo cada uno con su transformador  en la linea de 100Voltios de salida del amplificador ,no indicas cuantos metros quieres sonorizar.pero esa instalacion es la mas comun para esas instalaciones, suerte saludos


----------

